# Member of Canadian Forces Arrested in incident at Rideau Hall



## MilEME09 (2 Jul 2020)

https://www.ctvnews.ca/mobile/canada/armed-man-arrested-near-rideau-hall-is-active-military-member-1.5007855

Interesting story for sure, I will be interested in how this develops.

Must of just wanted his pension/ vac claims


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Jul 2020)

Lots of info'll be flying fast & furious, so just a reminder ...


----------



## Kilted (2 Jul 2020)

He was a Ranger from Manitoba according to the CBC. 

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/police-opeation-rideau-hall-1.5634749


----------



## dapaterson (2 Jul 2020)

Individual has been identified as Corey Hurren.

This appears to be his CV from about 15 years ago; he indicates experience with 10 Fd Regt RCA from 1997-2000.

http://therammerjammer.tripod.com/myresume.html


Corey Hurren
Alberta, Canada
- EMAIL ADDRESS REMOVED - 
(A more detailed resume available upon request)
Skills and Abilities
Dependable, hardworking, and efficient
Works well individually or as part of a team
Strong management, planning, and organization skills
Able to meet deadlines and maintain sense of humour under pressure
Self motivated and able to work independently
Administrative and Training experience
Ability to adapt quickly to a challenge and solve problems
Quick learner with wide variety of interests and experience
Experience with office procedure and equipment
Excellent customer/client interaction skills
Experience and training with computers and programs 
Have operated many types of equipment and machinery

Work History
May 2005 - Sep. 2006        Valley Meat Packers - Swan River, MB
                            Delivery Driver/Shipping/Receiving/Meatcutter/Labourer

Sep. 2001 - Sep. 2006       RQA, Inc - Phoenix, AZ (Head Office)
                            Recall Recovery Agent (Casual)

Oct. 2004 - Apr. 2005       Association For Community Living/Swan Valley Advocacy Services - Swan River, MB
                            Support Worker

Aug. 2002 - Aug. 2004       Erv's Taxidermy - Swan River, MB
                            Taxidermist/Laborer

Oct. 2000 - Dec. 2000       Ultraprint - North Battleford, SK
                            Labourer

Sep. 2000 - Oct. 2000       Maple Leaf Foods - North Battleford, SK
                            Labourer

Apr. 1997 - Oct. 2000       Canadian Armed Forces Army Reserves - Yorkton, SK   
   			           Royal Canadian Artillery
      			     10th Field Regiment 64 Field Battery
			           Detachment Second-in-Command

May 2000 - June 2000       Travelodge Hotel/Corona Nightclub - Yorkton, SK
			          Bar Security

Nov. 1998 - May 1999       Lormit Process Services - Regina, SK
                           Owner/Operator - Bailiff/Sheriff

July 1996 - Oct. 1998      Lormit Process Services - Yorkton, SK
			          Owner/Operator - Bailiff/Sheriff

Nov. 1996 - May 1997       Holiday Inn/Holly's Nightclub - Yorkton, SK
			          Doorman

June 1993 - Present	    Worked at various jobs throughout Manitoba, Saskatchewan,
                           Alberta, and British Columbia including:
                           Construction, sawmills, logging, farming, factories, etc.

Education
2004 - Red River College Distance Education - Winnipeg, MB
       Website Development: HTML, Website Design, E-commerce, Graphic Design,
       Project Management Fundamentals

       Examples of my work:
       Apache Warrior Concept Bike (http://apache-warrior.motorcyclecity.net)
       RammerJammer's Homepage (http://members.tripod.com/therammerjammer/)

2002 - Northwest Law Enforcement Academy
       Introduction to Law Enforcement Workshop - Swan River, MB
       

1995 - Manitoba Telephone System and Bluesky Freenet - Swan River, MB
       Internet Instructor Course

1994 - Brandon University, Brandon, MB
       Computers and the Modern World course through Interactive Distance Education

1993 - Swan Valley Regional Secondary School, Swan River, MB
       Graduated in 1992 with Double Major: Environmental Management and University Entrance Diplomas.
       Took additional year for Computer courses.

Specialized Training
PAL, First Aid, CPR, WHMIS, H2S, Chainsaw Safety

Army Reserves: Leadership, Management, Instructing, Planning, Communications, Small Arms,
Navigation, Survival, Howitzer Operation and Maintenance, etc.

Painted Hand Casino Security Course

Karate - third belt and training in other Martial Arts      

former CASARA (Civilian Air Search And Rescue Association) member as a Spotter

References Available Upon Request


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Jul 2020)

According to this CBC article, he's described as a Royal Canadian Artillery veteran who has recently rejoined the military as a Canadian Ranger.


----------



## tomahawk6 (3 Jul 2020)

The man was lucky he didnt get shot. The RCMP showed alot of restraint.


----------



## Quirky (3 Jul 2020)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> According to this CBC article, he's described as a Royal Canadian Artillery veteran who has recently rejoined the military as a Canadian Ranger.





> Corey Hurren, of Bowsman, Man., was a "good community member," known for his friendly demeanour behind the local grocer's meat counter, and for cooking garlic sausage his customers raved about,



Looks like he's been eating his product a lot, do the Rangers not have fitness standards? He is a large man.


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Jul 2020)

Latest from the RCMP ...


> *Statement by Deputy Commissioner Federal Policing Mike Duheme: Update on arrest at Rideau Hall
> July 3, 2020*
> 
> Good morning and thank you for joining me here today. I'd like to acknowledge that we are gathered on unceded Algonquin Territory. I will offer a few remarks in English and then in French followed by a short question and answer session.
> ...


This, from yesterday ...


> At 6:30 this morning, a lone male breached the main pedestrian entrance of 1 Sussex Drive (Thomas Gate) with his vehicle which was disabled on impact. The armed suspect then proceeded on foot on the grounds of Rideau Hall to the greenhouse, an onsite structure with limited public access, where he was rapidly contained by RCMP members who were on patrol in the area. While an RCMP member began dialogue with the suspect, the RCMP National Division Emergency Response Team was also dispatched and arrived shortly after 7 am. The armed suspect was apprehended shortly before 8:30 am without any incident and he was brought into police custody for questioning. As a precaution, the CBRNE team was also deployed to search and secure the suspect's vehicle. As previously stated, the Prime Minister and his family, as well as the Governor General, were not present on site at the time of the incident.
> 
> The suspect's identity will be confirmed as soon as possible. We can confirm that the individual arrested by the RCMP is a member of the Canadian Armed Forces. The RCMP is collaborating closely with the Canadian Armed Forces ...


----------



## brihard (3 Jul 2020)

[quote = Global News]Hurren has been charged with the following offences:

4 counts of careless use, storage and handling of a firearm
4 counts of contravention of transport regulation of a firearm
4 counts of possession of a weapon for dangerous purpose
1 count of possession of a restricted firearm, knowing its possession is unauthorized
1 count of possession of prohibited device, knowing its possession is unauthorized
1 count of possession at unauthorized place
4 counts of unauthorized possession in motor vehicle
2 counts of possession of prohibited or restricted firearm with ammunition
1 count of uttering threats[/quote]

More at link

So from the list of charges, four distinct firearms including a prohib and a restricted, as well as separately a prohibited device. Also an uttering threats charge tacked on at the end. So, yeah... That could have been really bad.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (3 Jul 2020)

Brihard said:
			
		

> More at link
> 
> So from the list of charges, four distinct firearms including a prohib and a restricted, as well as separately a prohibited device. Also an uttering threats charge tacked on at the end. So, yeah... That could have been really bad.



So, according to the charges there were more weapons involved then the one rifle (long arm) reported in the media.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (3 Jul 2020)

Brihard said:
			
		

> More at link
> 
> So from the list of charges, four distinct firearms including a prohib and a restricted, as well as separately a prohibited device. Also an uttering threats charge tacked on at the end. So, yeah... That could have been really bad.



Chance are most will be dropped, tossed or plead away. I cannot find any reference in the CCC to: "2 counts of possession of prohibited or restricted firearm with ammunition". All ammunition reference (except for below) refer to "prohibited ammunition" which is very uncommon.

Except: _89 (1) Every person commits an offence who, without lawful excuse, carries a weapon, a prohibited device or any ammunition or prohibited ammunition while the person is attending or is on the way to attend a public meeting._  However a defense lawyer will argue there was no public meeting

My guess is sloppy reporting and/or sloppy writing by the Public Affairs officer


----------



## brihard (3 Jul 2020)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Chance are most will be dropped, tossed or plead away.



Generally speaking when there are many charges, most will be shed in a plea deal. That doesn't mean the charges were incorrect or unwarranted, just that in the interest of judicial expediency, a deal is made.



> I cannot find any reference in the CCC to: "2 counts of possession of prohibited or restricted firearm with ammunition". All ammunition reference (except for below) refer to "prohibited ammunition" which is very uncommon.
> 
> Except: _89 (1) Every person commits an offence who, without lawful excuse, carries a weapon, a prohibited device or any ammunition or prohibited ammunition while the person is attending or is on the way to attend a public meeting._  However a defense lawyer will argue there was no public meeting
> 
> My guess is sloppy reporting and/or sloppy writing by the Public Affairs officer



Nope. S.95(1) Possession of prohibited or restricted firearm with ammunition.

You can be safely confident that the charges were reviewed and drafted by investigators with appropriate experience and expertise.

There is no mention of 'public meeting' charges. To my non-expert but non-layman's eye, the list of charges is consistent with a person who drives somewhere with four firearms in the vehicle, does illegal stuff while there, and has ammunition that would have allowed him to use the firearms if he so wished.

The prohibited device charge is interesting, and would be distinct from the firearms themselves. That'll normally be a magazine with capacity in excess of what's allowed, or a suppressor.

The 'possess restricted knowing possession is unauthorized' suggests he only had a non-restricted PAL. Yet there's also a charge for possess prohib with ammunition, but no unauthorized possession of prohib. That could potentially be a result of a previously non-restricted firearm having now become prohib. They'll lay the charge for the possess with ammo, but respect the two year grace period for straight possession. I'm speculating on that though.

So yeah. Don't do what 'Donnie Don't' did.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (3 Jul 2020)

Ah I see under a)

95 (1) Subject to subsection (3), every person commits an offence who, in any place, possesses a loaded prohibited firearm or restricted firearm, or an unloaded prohibited firearm or restricted firearm together with readily accessible ammunition that is capable of being discharged in the firearm, without being the holder of

(a) an authorization or a licence under which the person may possess the firearm in *that place*; and

(b) the registration certificate for the firearm.


----------



## brihard (3 Jul 2020)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Ah I see under a)
> 
> 95 (1) Subject to subsection (3), every person commits an offence who, in any place, possesses a loaded prohibited firearm or restricted firearm, or an unloaded prohibited firearm or restricted firearm together with readily accessible ammunition that is capable of being discharged in the firearm, without being the holder of
> 
> ...



Mm hm. There are a few people who get to have a gun at Rideau Hall. He ain't one of 'em.


----------



## Cloud Cover (3 Jul 2020)

I guess he should have tried the indirect fire method, being an ex gunner and all.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (3 Jul 2020)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Latest from the RCMP ...This, from yesterday ...
> 
> National Capital Commission workers noticed the vehicle breach and notified the Commissionaires who approached the area and observed . . .




"Commissionaires"  Canada's first line of defence.


----------



## RocketRichard (3 Jul 2020)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Chance are most will be dropped, tossed or plead away. I cannot find any reference in the CCC to: "2 counts of possession of prohibited or restricted firearm with ammunition". All ammunition reference (except for below) refer to "prohibited ammunition" which is very uncommon.
> 
> Except: _89 (1) Every person commits an offence who, without lawful excuse, carries a weapon, a prohibited device or any ammunition or prohibited ammunition while the person is attending or is on the way to attend a public meeting._  However a defense lawyer will argue there was no public meeting
> 
> My guess is sloppy reporting and/or sloppy writing by the Public Affairs officer


PAO’s don’t speculate nor are they poor writers. 

Veritas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dapaterson (3 Jul 2020)

RomeoJuliet said:
			
		

> Veritas



The PA branch motto means "PRAVDA" in Russian...


----------



## medicineman (3 Jul 2020)

op:





			
				dapaterson said:
			
		

> The PA branch motto means "PRAVDA" in Russian...



op:

MM


----------



## RocketRichard (3 Jul 2020)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> The PA branch motto means "PRAVDA" in Russian...


Veritas means truth correct. 

I trust you are not equating the PA Branch with ‘Pravda’ the Russian ‘newspaper’...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dimsum (3 Jul 2020)

RomeoJuliet said:
			
		

> Veritas means truth correct.
> 
> I trust you are not equating the PA Branch with ‘Pravda’ the Russian ‘newspaper’...
> 
> ...



Well, some of us call it the Red (or People's) Army Daily...


----------



## dapaterson (3 Jul 2020)

RomeoJuliet said:
			
		

> Veritas means truth correct.
> 
> I trust you are not equating the PA Branch with ‘Pravda’ the Russian ‘newspaper’...



Not at all.



Pravda was timely.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (3 Jul 2020)

RomeoJuliet said:
			
		

> PAO’s don’t speculate nor are they poor writers.
> 
> Veritas
> 
> ...



My experience in Federal service showed that quality and knowledge of those charged with Public Affairs and media enquires varied wildly from very good to god awful. After the Thompson case, my opinion of the Crown in Ontario is extremely low.


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Jul 2020)

Colin P said:
			
		

> My experience in Federal service showed that quality and knowledge of those charged with Public Affairs and media enquires varied wildly from very good to god awful.


Same same - with a similar range of quality seen among bureaucrats who inform and work with the advice (or not) from said PA folks.


----------



## lenaitch (4 Jul 2020)

I'm not sure how serving/former military folks feel, but I have a bit of a problem with the media use of the word "veteran".  The traditional definition is "a person who has long experience in a particular field", but it seems these days it gets attached to anyone, military or otherwise, that has the most fleeting of connection.  I have seen when the topic is police as well.  This dude did  ~2 1/2 years as a Reservist.  Certainly not taking away anyone with military service, but does that make him a 'veteran' (any benefits notwithstanding).  I doubt that some who played a game or two in the NHL would be considered a 'veteran'.

On the discussion of charges he is facing, could being in possession of military meal packs be considered a dangerous weapon?


----------



## Good2Golf (4 Jul 2020)

The media may be using the same bar as the provinces do to approve veteran license plates.


----------



## brihard (4 Jul 2020)

lenaitch said:
			
		

> I'm not sure how serving/former military folks feel, but I have a bit of a problem with the media use of the word "veteran".  The traditional definition is "a person who has long experience in a particular field", but it seems these days it gets attached to anyone, military or otherwise, that has the most fleeting of connection.  I have seen when the topic is police as well.  This dude did  ~2 1/2 years as a Reservist.  Certainly not taking away anyone with military service, but does that make him a 'veteran' (any benefits notwithstanding).  I doubt that some who played a game or two in the NHL would be considered a 'veteran'.
> 
> On the discussion of charges he is facing, could being in possession of military meal packs be considered a dangerous weapon?



Most of the coverage I've seen on this has focused more on his status as a presently serving CAF member, FWIW.


----------



## Kat Stevens (4 Jul 2020)

They call him a veteran because VAC and The Legion say he is one.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (4 Jul 2020)

https://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/about-vac/what-we-do/mandate

Definition of a Veteran
Any former member of the Canadian Armed Forces who successfully underwent basic training and is honourably discharged.

When people think of Veterans, many immediately picture someone who served in the First World War, Second World War or the Korean War. While many Canadians recognize these traditional Veterans, the same may not always be true for Canadian Armed Forces (CAF) Veterans—those who served Canada since the Korean War.

In fact, some former CAF members don't even see themselves as Veterans. Veterans Affairs Canada (VAC) wants to change this and is working to ensure CAF Veterans receive the honour and recognition they have earned and so richly deserve.

VAC considers any former member of the Canadian Armed Forces who releases with an honourable discharge and who successfully underwent basic training to be a Veteran.

This Veteran status recognizes the risk CAF members assume by wearing the uniform and pledging allegiance. Canada's modern-day Veterans are carrying on the traditions, values and legacy of wartime Veterans and all Canadians, especially our youth, should be aware of their accomplishments and sacrifices.


----------



## Ostrozac (4 Jul 2020)

lenaitch said:
			
		

> I'm not sure how serving/former military folks feel, but I have a bit of a problem with the media use of the word "veteran".



I wouldn’t refer to him as a veteran at all, because he is still a serving member of the CAF. Veterans Affairs uses a similar definition as I do, defining a veteran as a former member of the CAF who has been honourably discharged. Whatever this man is, he isn’t a veteran; and he actually may never be one, depending on his eventual release item.

What this man is, however, is one of us. And the conduct of this Master Corporal reflects, poorly, on the CAF and on his unit.


----------



## lenaitch (4 Jul 2020)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> https://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/about-vac/what-we-do/mandate
> 
> Definition of a Veteran
> Any former member of the Canadian Armed Forces who successfully underwent basic training and is honourably discharged.
> ...



I get the legal distinction, but I'm not sure the media does.  I've seen the term used when referring to police officers as well, seemingly as a way to simply describe someone who's been around for a while (although describing a cop as a 'two year veteran' strikes me as creative writing, similar to 'armed police' which drives me quite nuts).  At least with police, they do tend to use 'former' or 'retired'.


----------



## Weinie (4 Jul 2020)

Does all of this "veteran" discussion really matter? A CAF member crashed his truck through the gates of Rideau Hall. Whether he was a 3 year or 30 year "veteran " doesn't matter....he is a CAF member, and that will be the headline. Think about it for a moment.

The media doesn't differentiate between years in, the fact that it was a CAF member is the headline. 

You are wasting air debating on this.


----------



## lenaitch (4 Jul 2020)

You are correct that it is not a key takeaway, but I had a view - and posted it.


----------



## Weinie (4 Jul 2020)

lenaitch said:
			
		

> You are correct that it is not a key takeaway, _*but I had a view - and posted it.*_



Lenaitch,

I 100% support both your view and your right to post it.....I am simply pointing out that how media portray issues, and how we mere (non Media) plebes perceive things, are regularly dis-similar. It is the intent/job/raison d'etre of the media to create introspection and controversy, through opposing views, headlines, and Op/Eds'.


----------



## lenaitch (5 Jul 2020)

Weinie said:
			
		

> Lenaitch,
> 
> I 100% support both your view and your right to post it.....I am simply pointing out that how media portray issues, and how we mere (non Media) plebes perceive things, are regularly dis-similar. It is the intent/job/raison d'etre of the media to create introspection and controversy, through opposing views, headlines, and Op/Eds'.



Agree, but there is a difference between news reporting and opinion.  Headline writers have a particular challenge because they have to title a story in a very limited space.  But we are off down a rabbit hole.  Cheers.


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Jul 2020)

As usual, nothing proven in court @ this point -- no copy of the court document provided in the story, which is shared here in accordance with the Fair Dealing section of Canada's _Copyright Act_ ...


> The Canadian Armed Forces member facing a long list of charges after breaching the grounds at Rideau Hall last week allegedly had multiple firearms in his possession at the time, and is accused of uttering a threat against the prime minister, according to recently filed court documents.
> 
> Corey Hurren, 46, was charged with 22 criminal charges, mainly firearm-related, on Friday — a day after he allegedly drove a truck onto the official residence grounds and set out on foot toward the prime minister's home.
> 
> ...


----------



## blacktriangle (6 Jul 2020)

How does someone make MCpl in just over a year? Even for the reserves, that still seems insane.


----------



## dapaterson (6 Jul 2020)

reverse_engineer said:
			
		

> How does someone make MCpl in just over a year? Even for the reserves, that still seems insane.



Rangers have their own, unique methods of selection for leadership.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (6 Jul 2020)

reverse_engineer said:
			
		

> How does someone make MCpl in just over a year? Even for the reserves, that still seems insane.





			
				dapaterson said:
			
		

> Rangers have their own, unique methods of selection for leadership.



Who wants Joe to be the patrol leader, raise your hand?  Okay Joe, you're the patrol leader.

https://www.canada.ca/en/ombudsman-national-defence-forces/education-information/caf-members/career/canadian-rangers.html


> . . . Unlike the traditional CAF promotion practices, Canadian Rangers elect their patrol leaders, Canadian Ranger sergeants. . . .




https://www.canada.ca/en/department-national-defence/corporate/policies-standards/defence-administrative-orders-directives/2000-series/2020/2020-2-canadian-rangers.html#adm


> Promotion
> 6.2  The substantive rank of a CR member is private. A CR member may only be promoted to a higher acting rank.
> 
> 6.3  A CR member may be promoted to fill an establishment position within a CR patrol either:
> ...


----------



## brihard (10 Jul 2020)

The latest from the RCMP commissioner and union. On some of the less than useful comments coming from a few federal politicians.



> https://www.rcmp-grc.gc.ca/en/news/2020/rcmpnpf-statement-speculation-rideau-hall-arrest?re&fbclid=IwAR0-A_2lG955Rh4ozkMaM18Gqt2kX7wQ2KDng6UbsEx1uIRAHqcIIcGpTt8
> 
> RCMP/NPF Statement: Speculation on Rideau Hall Arrest
> 
> ...


----------



## FJAG (10 Jul 2020)

Brenda (or her communications pro) needs to learn to speak simple English and to leave the bureaucracese behind for the office.

 :stirpot:


----------



## Walt (10 Jul 2020)

The statement was probably written by the legal counsel at the Royal Canadian Mounted Police HQ. :stirpot:

Walt


----------



## Jarnhamar (10 Jul 2020)

It's too bad they stopped short of calling out May and Singh for their racist comments. Good to see their CoC sticking up for them.


----------



## FJAG (10 Jul 2020)

Walt said:
			
		

> The statement was probably written by the legal counsel at the Royal Canadian Mounted Police HQ. :stirpot:
> 
> Walt



One of them used to work for me on the reserve side. He could write better than that.

 ;D


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (11 Jul 2020)

FJAG said:
			
		

> Brenda (or her communications pro) needs to learn to speak simple English and to leave the bureaucracese behind for the office.
> 
> :stirpot:



Was that English ??? 

Sorry! I'm French and didn't recognize the language being used.  :dunno:


----------



## Haggis (11 Jul 2020)

FJAG said:
			
		

> Brenda (or her communications pro) needs to learn to speak simple English and to leave the bureaucracese behind for the office.



Where was the obligatory hyperlink to theIMIM so the enlightened (woke?) commenters could start picking that apart?


----------



## FSTO (12 Jul 2020)

CANADALAND has a piece on the incident at Rideau. The host and co-host become the caricature of lefties seeing white supremacy nazi’s at every turn. https://www.canadalandshow.com/podcast/268-harpers-is-still-lurking/


----------



## CBH99 (12 Jul 2020)

Ever since FJAG mentioned it in regards to the arrest of the Native "Chief" incident in Alberta, I actually wrote - in detail - to that media watchdog twice.

Not to be a Karen, but when it becomes quite clear that the media is deliberately misinforming the the public either via information they know to be untrue, or narrating incidents in a very biased and dishonest way, or withholding relevant information.


For example, the incident mentioned above... when the Edmonton Journal released the video, that's all they did.  They released the entire dashcam video from beginning to end, with no narration, and allowed the public to see for themselves what happened.  CTV and Global both showed approximately 6 to 10 seconds of the incident, and narrated it along the lines of "Native man beaten for expired license plate" - which, as we saw in the full video, wasn't remotely the case.



In regards to this incident, the media is now entertaining and actively insinuating that racism somehow played a factor, and if the individual wasn't caucasion, there would have been violence.

Not only is that incredibly insulting to the members who responded extremely professionally, but it contributes to the public perception of a problem that - in this case - doesn't exist.


Facts...

-  Individual showed up in a vehicle at a location where he thought the PM would be.
-  Individual drove his vehicle into the gates.
-  Individual had a firearm in the vehicle.

-  Individual cooperated with law enforcement when they arrived
-  Individual did not point firearm at law enforcement, or physically fight with law enforcement, during incident
-  Individual was taken into custody, after a verbal discussion, and subsequently charged appropriately

^^ The above is based on my understanding, and I may very well be wrong on something. ^^

To suggest that it would have gone down differently if the person had a darker skin colour is insulting, presumptuous, and dishonest.  And, in my opinion, extremely unprofessional for the leader of a major political party to be suggesting.

Although I will admit, as someone who has not had to endure racism, I will admit that perhaps Mr. Singh's life experience would genuinely have him believe that what he's saying is true.  




After the incident occurred in Alberta, the PM and a variety of the big players in Ottawa said they were 'quite disturbed by what they saw'.  Until, ofcourse, they saw the full video - where they all magically went silent.  

How hard is it to say "I'd like to see the video in full before commenting."  ??  And, once they were embarrassed by jumping to conclusions in regards to *that* situation, why would they not learn about commenting on this one?  


When it comes to this particular incident, I don't think race had anything to do with it.  And shame on Mr. Singh for insinuating that the members would have been less professional based on someone's skin colour.   :2c:


----------



## brihard (12 Jul 2020)

CBH99 said:
			
		

> Ever since FJAG mentioned it in regards to the arrest of the Native "Chief" incident in Alberta, I actually wrote - in detail - to that media watchdog twice.
> 
> Not to be a Karen, but when it becomes quite clear that the media is deliberately misinforming the the public either via information they know to be untrue, or narrating incidents in a very biased and dishonest way, or withholding relevant information.
> 
> ...



Mostly on the money, though I wouldn't describe him as 'cooperative'. It took an hour and a half to get him surrender. Merely that, in that time, he didn't make it necessary for anyone to shoot him.


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Jul 2020)

Quick court appearance today - back @ month's end ....


> The Canadian Armed Forces member accused of uttering threats against the prime minister and crashing the gate at Rideau Hall with a loaded firearm remains in custody as he awaits a bail hearing.
> 
> Corey Hurren, 46, faces 22 criminal charges, most related to the four loaded firearms police say he had in his possession the day he allegedly drove a truck onto the official residence grounds and set out on foot toward the prime minister's home.
> 
> ...


As always, nothing proven in court yet, presumption of innocence until convicted via due process.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (5 Feb 2021)

https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/corey-hurren-rideau-hall-plea-1.5902362
		

Corey Hurren pleads guilty to 8 charges tied to Rideau Hall incident​


> Manitoba reservist wanted to arrest Prime Minister Justin Trudeau
> Catharine Tunney · CBC News · Posted: Feb 05, 2021 12:12 PM ET
> 
> The RCMP charged Corey Hurren on July 3, 2020 with 22 charges linked to the Rideau Hall security incident the day before.
> ...


----------



## brihard (10 Mar 2021)

Update: sentenced to six years, minus time served. Lifetime firearms prohibition. The judge characterized it, correctly, as an ‘armed attack on our government’.

I’m glad this is now done with and nobody was hurt.



			https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/corey-hurren-rideau-hall-sentencing-decision-1.5943612


----------



## lenaitch (10 Mar 2021)

Seeing as six years is federal time, it might lend a different slant to his previous venture with Grindhouse Meats and Ring of Fire sausage.


----------



## Altair (23 Aug 2021)

Extremist groups ‘actively recruiting’ military and police, Canadian intelligence report warns - National | Globalnews.ca
					

The Canadian government threat assessment cited 17 examples of recruitment in Canada, the U.S., U.K., Germany and New Zealand by extremist groups.




					globalnews.ca
				






> Far-right extremist groups are “actively recruiting” past and present members of the military and police, according to a declassified Canadian intelligence report obtained by Global News.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cannot say I'm surprised at all.


----------



## Weinie (23 Aug 2021)

lenaitch said:


> Seeing as six years is federal time, it might lend a different slant to his previous venture with Grindhouse Meats and Ring of Fire sausage.


Ouch.


----------



## Haggis (23 Aug 2021)

Altair said:


> Extremist groups ‘actively recruiting’ military and police, Canadian intelligence report warns - National | Globalnews.ca
> 
> 
> The Canadian government threat assessment cited 17 examples of recruitment in Canada, the U.S., U.K., Germany and New Zealand by extremist groups.
> ...


What's old is new again.


----------



## Maxman1 (24 Aug 2021)

Is he serving any of that in Club Ed?


----------



## lenaitch (24 Aug 2021)

Maxman1 said:


> Is he serving any of that in Club Ed?


I doubt it (he said knowing nothing of the military justice system). He was charged by civilian authorities and processes through a civilian court.


----------



## Maxman1 (24 Aug 2021)

It's not unheard of for a member convicted of a serious offence to serve the first two years at Club Ed and then get punted to civilian prison for the rest of their sentence.


----------



## brihard (24 Aug 2021)

My understanding is that ‘club Ed’ is generally for those considered militarily salvageable. Hurren is very much not that. He’s likely cooling his heels in a CSC institution somewhere.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (24 Aug 2021)

Maxman1 said:


> It's not unheard of for a member convicted of a serious offence to serve the first two years at Club Ed and then get punted to civilian prison for the rest of their sentence.



Maybe years ago but as per the notes to QR&O 104.04, there is now a different approach.



> 104.04 – IMPRISONMENT FOR SHORTER TERM
> Section 140 of the _National Defence Act_ provides:
> 
> “140. Every person who, on conviction of a service offence, is liable to imprisonment for life, other than as a minimum punishment, or for a term of years or other term may be sentenced to imprisonment for a shorter term.”
> ...



It is a moot point anyway, as the numpty sentenced for the incident at Rideau Hall is neither a service prisoner or service convict (_s. prisoner is 2 years less a day, s. convict is 2 years or more_); i.e. he was not sentenced by a service tribunal.  He doesn't pass GO, doesn't collect $200, and goes directly to a civilian jail.


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Jul 2022)

And _here's_ why institutions get accused of looking (selectively?) vindictive ...


> The National Capital Commission is suing Corey Hurren for thousands of dollars to cover the cost of repairing the gate he damaged when he stormed the grounds of Rideau Hall in the summer of 2020.
> 
> According to a statement of claim filed in Ontario Superior Court last week, the NCC — the custodian of official residences in Ottawa — is seeking $350,000 to repair the gate and repair the surrounding property, plus $100,000 in punitive and exemplary damages.
> 
> News of the court action was first reported by Frank Magazine ...


----------



## daftandbarmy (24 Nov 2022)

Glad to hear he's getting on with his life...

Reservist who rammed Rideau Hall with truck to ‘arrest’ Trudeau released on day parole​The Parole Board said Correy Hurren was 'sorry for the damage' he caused.

A former Canadian army reservist has been granted day parole just over two years after he crashed his truck through the gates of Rideau Hall to confront Prime Minister Justin Trudeau with firearms.





According to records released to Global News on Tuesday, the Parole Board of Canada has agreed to release Corey Hurren to a half-way house in an unnamed city and also allowed him “leave privileges.”

The 48-year-old former Canadian Ranger was ordered to get a job, undergo counselling and take his prescribed medication. Day parole was granted for six months. His application for full parole was denied.

“It is the Board’s opinion that you will not present an undue risk to society if released on day parole and that your release will contribute to the protection of society by facilitating your reintegration as a law-abiding citizen,” the board wrote in its Nov. 16 ruling.









						Reservist who rammed Rideau Hall with truck to ‘arrest’ Trudeau released on day parole  | Globalnews.ca
					

According to records released to Global News on Tuesday, the Parole Board of Canada has agreed to release Corey Hurren to a half-way house and allowed him 'leave privileges.'




					globalnews.ca


----------



## brihard (24 Nov 2022)

daftandbarmy said:


> Glad to hear he's getting on with his life...
> 
> Reservist who rammed Rideau Hall with truck to ‘arrest’ Trudeau released on day parole​The Parole Board said Correy Hurren was 'sorry for the damage' he caused.
> 
> ...


Fair enough. Any personal feelings I may have notwithstanding, that is, after all, the point of a rehabilitative justice system. It doesn’t seem super likely that this dude will repeat.


----------



## KevinB (24 Nov 2022)

brihard said:


> Fair enough. Any personal feelings I may have notwithstanding, that is, after all, the point of a rehabilitative justice system. It doesn’t seem super likely that this dude will repeat.


Given the NCC launched a suit against him for punitive damages / he may have a new target…


----------



## brihard (24 Nov 2022)

KevinB said:


> Given the NCC launched a suit against him for punitive damages / he may have a new target…


_Shrug_ it’s a big and expensive gate. Criminals should be sued to recoup tangible damages more frequently. When he chose the behaviour he chose the consequences. He’s already cost the taxpayer a great deal.

I’m reassured to see that he’s on conditions to maintain certain treatment and medication. Hopefully the behavioural aspects of his discontent can be kept within what’s reasonable if there’s an underlying medical issue getting appropriate attention.


----------



## Furniture (24 Nov 2022)

brihard said:


> _*Shrug*_* it’s a big and expensive gate. Criminals should be sued to recoup tangible damages more frequently. When he chose the behaviour he chose the consequences. He’s already cost the taxpayer a great deal.*



We should put repeat offenders with nothing in workhouses to work off the cost to the victims and the Crown...


----------



## brihard (24 Nov 2022)

Furniture said:


> We should put repeat offenders with nothing in workhouses to work off the cost to the victims and the Crown...


I’m assuming you’re being facetious.


----------



## Furniture (24 Nov 2022)

brihard said:


> I’m assuming you’re being facetious.


Not at all, if suing people who break the law and have assets to be seized to cover costs is how things should go, then making those with nothing to take work-off the expenses is just as reasonable.


----------



## lenaitch (24 Nov 2022)

How very Victorian.


----------



## Furniture (24 Nov 2022)

lenaitch said:


> How very Victorian.


The point I was working toward, but will jump to now is simply this; The current system already punishes those with something to lose far more than those who have nothing to lose. Making the system even more punishing for those with something to lose hits the lower classes harder than the upper classes, since losing your only home is going be harder to take than losing your cottage/second home. All it will do is help drive more people farther down the social ladder, while having no real impact on the worst repeat offenders.

I'm not actually in favour of workhouses, I'm more against making the system even more punishing for those who slip across the line once. The loss of work/social standing due to a criminal record is already a massive thing, taking away all or a large portion of what someone has earned just adds more misery for little gain.

Edit: All the above said, there is no reason a modern workhouse needs to be like Victorian ones, prisons aren't like Victorian ones.


----------



## brihard (24 Nov 2022)

Furniture said:


> Not at all, if suing people who break the law and have assets to be seized to cover costs is how things should go, then making those with nothing to take work-off the expenses is just as reasonable.


Can’t agree. America has a prison industrial complex and it’s exploitative and gross. I don’t trust our system to be able to effectively or ethically manage such a thing. It would get privatized and would be a total shit show that would shame us, and would bring the rest of the justice system into disrepute.

I draw a distinction between using lawful processes to adjudicate and compensate for damages out of what people already have or can voluntarily earn, and forcing them to work something off as part of a penal system. The latter is too close to slavery for my liking.


----------



## Good2Golf (24 Nov 2022)

brihard said:


> Can’t agree. America has a prison industrial complex and it’s exploitative and gross. I don’t trust our system to be able to effectively or ethically manage such a thing. *It would get privatized and would be a total shit show that would shame us, and would bring the rest of the justice system into disrepute*.



I believe the technical term is being “407’d”… 😉


----------



## Jarnhamar (24 Nov 2022)

brihard said:


> _Shrug_ it’s a big and expensive gate. Criminals should be sued to recoup tangible damages more frequently. When he chose the behaviour he chose the consequences. He’s already cost the taxpayer a great deal.


Do you think government employees whose behavior results in successful lawsuits against the crown/city should be on the hook to recoup costs as well?


----------



## Brad Sallows (24 Nov 2022)

The problem isn't that the system is disparate for people with and without assets; the problem is that the system is disparate for victims.

Solve the problem with publicly-funded compensation (crime insurance, the same way we have health insurance).  Be interesting to see who objects to that.  Would also give governments a direct incentive to hold that cost down.  One way is obviously to go after criminals with money.  Another is to reduce crime.


----------



## brihard (24 Nov 2022)

Jarnhamar said:


> Do you think government employees whose behavior results in successful lawsuits against the crown/city should be on the hook to recoup costs as well?


Depends on whether they were acting in good faith in the course of their duties or not. Innocent error in good faith? No. Malice or negligence? Sure. And policy on Legal Assistance at Public Expense already largely reflects that.


----------



## Jarnhamar (24 Nov 2022)

brihard said:


> Depends on whether they were acting in good faith in the course of their duties or not. Innocent error in good faith? No. Malice or negligence? Sure. And policy on Legal Assistance at Public Expense already largely reflects that.


Agreed about the malice or negligence. Legal assistance doesn't mean officers have to pay towards settlements though?

I can't imagine Const. Lacey Browning is having her wages garnished to pay taxpayers back for Mona Wang's settlement.

As far as the CAF goes think about all the hush-hush settlements VAC pays out to victims or how much money is spent on medical releases for victims of sexual assault, harassment, et el.
Warrant Officer "But I'm a harassment advisor lol" should definitely be on the hook IMO.


----------



## Kat Stevens (24 Nov 2022)

daftandbarmy said:


> Glad to hear he's getting on with his life...
> 
> Reservist who rammed Rideau Hall with truck to ‘arrest’ Trudeau released on day parole​The Parole Board said Correy Hurren was 'sorry for the damage' he caused.
> 
> ...


Hey everyone, look!! A gun toting nutbar story, and just in the nick of time too!  How typical topical.


----------



## brihard (24 Nov 2022)

Jarnhamar said:


> Agreed about the malice or negligence. Legal assistance doesn't mean officers have to pay towards settlements though?
> 
> I can't imagine Const. Lacey Browning is having her wages garnished to pay taxpayers back for Mona Wang's settlement.
> 
> ...


Dunno about that specific case. What I’ve seen - and experienced firsthand - is that a civil suit might name both a police officer individually, and their police service as a distinct defendant. Depending on policy, provincial law and regulation, and collective agreement, the police service (and/or provincial/federal government) may assume the legal defence through government counsel, and indemnify the officer; or the officer may be completely on their own and hope their union covers them. If the individual officer’s interests are aligned with the police service, likely the police service/jurisdictional government will cover it. If the officer was clearly outside the scope of their duties/good faith, maybe not so much.


----------

